# Pentosin Oil Analysis - 10K Mile Oil Analysis - 120,000 Mile Engine 2.5L



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Decided to send in my oil for analysis just out of curiosity. Not too shabby!


----------



## turbopoweredturtle (Oct 23, 2011)

thats good news for your increasing mileage engine.

Im using the same pento oil for the last 10k, this is my second change using it and having owned the passatwag fsi for only a yr am very happy..

only burned 1.5 qts in almost 9K.. now at 85K and smooth second owner.. 

Also pento makes a higher quality oil in a 5w30... buts it a low saps designed for efficient diesels like the new vw's require..

possibly considering using next time.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Impressive Xtent. How much do you have to add or top off before the oil change?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

seanmcd72 said:


> Impressive Xtent. How much do you have to add or top off before the oil change?


I've never had to add any oil in between changes.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that a company that will remain anonymous contacted me in regards to this post. The guy stated that he was grateful that I posted these results online, and in a gesture to show his appreciation is sending me a case of 5w40 Pentosin oil. 

Just wanted to show you guys that, sometimes your good deeds do get noticed when you are least expecting it.


----------

